# MK4 GTI Harness bar???



## justanotherpunk (Dec 25, 2009)

i just ordered some corbeau a4's seats, brackets, harness belts, harness pads but i have no harness bar. I have a 2003 gti. is there even a harness bar to buy for my car?? if not where can i go to get one made?? how do i use my harness belts without a harness bar??


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

You start by not buying parts you don't need/know how to install.
When all fails, try the search button^^


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

make one yourself!
I heard about somehow utilizing the rear seatbelts.... I'm in the middle of trying to design something in that area, except 2 more obsticales to tackle than you. My car is unique because A) its kept immaculate, doesn't look like a crazy race car, and with that said, gotta be fully functional too. Meaning access to rear seats got to be reasonable. and B) maintaining my recaro seats because its a 337 edition and everything looks oem like a special edition car should be. Running high powers though. 
I'm thinking of doing something similar to a pillar bar going across the B-pillar either utilizing the top seatbelt anchors or taking some panels off and cutting and welding what's nessisary so I have the the bar strong and in place more or less behind the headrest and the harness might anchor into them if not use it as a pulley system and anchor them to the floor. The seats do not have the two holes to hold my harness where they are supposed to be so that bar also needs to substitute that as well. And definetly the bar would have 4 mounting points onto the car, 2 on each side, and I'm aiming the top would be a joint and the bottem would be capable of being "opened" or disconnected in a very safe and secure and easy manner so when someone wants to enter the back, pop it and swing her up and it should be right under the ceiling thus an adult should be able to get into the back seats.
NOT SURE how well this will work, but I've seen it done by millionare engineers down at callifornia or something on a special edition mk5.
GOOD LUCK CHAMPS!!!


----------

